# Toronto dog friendly places ?



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi.
I didn't have much succes googling.
So, please help : where can I take a dog with me:

- airport arrivals ?
- supermarkets = NO ? (all)
- TTC = YES ?

What are the regulations about leaving the dog in the car ?

Thank you.
Lili


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a link but changed computers ....
I think you can find out all the info under toronto parks and recreation .

TTC only time dogs arent aloud is rush hour times .

Not sure about anywhere else .
I dont think you can leave your dog in the car ... that should be easily found under city of toronto by-laws .
It is difficult to search for this kind stuff as they are under lots different headings .

Good luck!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom is right, you can't take the dog on the TTC during rush hours, and in supermarkets you get kicked out ( i know i worked in one ). some stores will post signs, in the banks you should be allowed. Dog in the car is not allowed especially if you have no windows open (similar to a child). HOWEVER I will state that I have left my dog in the car while getting a coke/slushie/gas/pizza before and I didn't get arrested....extended periods are what they look for.

there are also a few dog off leash parks in toronto (have to check the website, I don't use them)


----------

